#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > General Discussion >  >  Why do women take so many selfies

## Wondergirl

My Opinion is Purely based on my Observation 
Women are naturally more conscious about how they are looking .
They try their best on appearances with the help of cosmetic ,jewelries and type of dresses they have .
 :Thumbs: 
Even they take care of matching Sleepers too.I just want to say that ,there are a lot of things whose combined effect vary from one women to another .Basically ,they do so to gain attention of the people and to look different from the crowd .With the emergence in technology ,now they have a good quality selfie phones ,now they have changed to capture all that moments .They take selfie to make them happy and to convince herself that they are looking different ..

----------


## Dhiya

Why are you mentioning women only? What about the boys? Boys are more crazy to take selfies than girls?



> they do so to gain attention of the people and to look different from the crowd .With the emergence in technology ,now they have a good quality selfie phones ,now they have changed to capture all that moments .


Boys also do the same thing. They also having smart phones. I can't agree with you argument.

----------


## Wondergirl

> Why are you mentioning women only? What about the boys? Boys are more crazy to take selfies than girls?
> 
> Boys also do the same thing. They also having smart phones. I can't agree with you argument.


Yeah it is truly .But at the Present society most upbraiding women are more interested in take selfies 
thus so i discuss this topic ,why women are interested in take selfie.

----------


## Assassin

> My Opinion is Purely based on my Observation 
> Women are naturally more conscious about how they are looking .
> They try their best on appearances with the help of cosmetic ,jewelries and type of dresses they have .
> 
> Even they take care of matching Sleepers too.I just want to say that ,there are a lot of things whose combined effect vary from one women to another .Basically ,they do so to gain attention of the people and to look different from the crowd .With the emergence in technology ,now they have a good quality selfie phones ,now they have changed to capture all that moments .They take selfie to make them happy and to convince herself that they are looking different ..


Researches says girls wish to have more social attraction. Girls means gorgeous so nothing wrong with selfies!  :lol:  Note: Boys are naturally beautiful so it's not necessary to announce it wide.  :Wink:

----------


## Bhavya

> Researches says girls wish to have more social attraction. Girls mean gorgeous so nothing wrong with selfies!  Note: Boys are naturally beautiful so it's not necessary to announce it wide.


 :lol:  As the way, you accepted girls mean gorgeous, Me to accept boys mean handsome  :Wink:

----------


## Bhavya

> My Opinion is Purely based on my Observation 
> Women are naturally more conscious about how they are looking .
> They try their best on appearances with the help of cosmetic ,jewelries and type of dresses they have .
> 
> Even they take care of matching Sleepers too.I just want to say that ,there are a lot of things whose combined effect vary from one women to another .Basically ,they do so to gain attention of the people and to look different from the crowd .With the emergence in technology ,now they have a good quality selfie phones ,now they have changed to capture all that moments .They take selfie to make them happy and to convince herself that they are looking different ..


I am contrary with your points Wondergirl. There are people in both genders who are crazy about selfie and taking pictures. It's not true only girls are crazy about selfies.

----------


## DannyD

> My Opinion is Purely based on my Observation 
> Women are naturally more conscious about how they are looking .
> They try their best on appearances with the help of cosmetic ,jewelries and type of dresses they have .
> 
> Even they take care of matching Sleepers too.I just want to say that ,there are a lot of things whose combined effect vary from one women to another .Basically ,they do so to gain attention of the people and to look different from the crowd .With the emergence in technology ,now they have a good quality selfie phones ,now they have changed to capture all that moments .They take selfie to make them happy and to convince herself that they are looking different ..


It is very important for the women, as I have noticed frommy wife's behavior. She takes beautiful dress, make a great make up with the help of popular and reliable brand and go anywhere with her friends to make photos in such a view. Or simply makes selfies at home. I like this small entertains from her point of view. It is rather helpful to feel concious.

----------


## Bhavya

> It is very important for the women, as I have noticed frommy wife's behavior. She takes beautiful dress, make a great make up with the help of popular and reliable brand and go anywhere with her friends to make photos in such a view. Or simply makes selfies at home. I like this small entertains from her point of view. It is rather helpful to feel concious.


You gave a new perspective to why women take many selfies. As you said, maybe taking selfies make women to feel more concious at the same to make them to adore their own selves.

----------

